# Siemens LOGO - negative Flanke



## firefly (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
quäle mich gerade zum ersten mal mit einem LOGO. Klappt soweit ganz gut - aber kann das Ding auch negative Flanken auswerten? Positive Flanken kann das Ding.
Wie sieht das Symbol aus für neg. Flanke oder wie kann ich mir was basteln?

Habe Logosoft V2.0 zur verfügung.


Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## ge-nka (18 Juli 2007)

Einfach negieren vor der Flanke.


----------



## Helmut (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo firefly,

mach doch mal ein update auf die aktuelle Version der SW. Wenn du LOGO!Soft Comfort hast, dann Hilfe, Update Center, Internet, und die Versionen installieren. Gibts kostenlos bei Siemens (wenn du LOGO!Soft Comfort hast).

Solltest dies aber über eine DSL-Verbindung machen (sonst kann das etwaaaaaaaaaaaaaas dauern)  .

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## knabi (18 Juli 2007)

EDIT: War zu langsam ;-)

Genau, das funktioniert. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber auch negative Flanken, zumindest in den aktuellen LOGO!-Soft Varianten. Du kannst Deine LOGO!-Software kostenlos (ja, auch das soll's bei SIEMENS manchmal geben  ) upgraden. Schau mal hier:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/01ToolsDownloads/index.html

Gruß

Holger


----------



## firefly (18 Juli 2007)

*Danke*

Hallo Leute, 
* Danke* für die schnelle Hilfe/Tipps.

Hab das mit der Flanke hinbekommen und hab ein Update auf V5.0 SP2 gemacht.


Gruß Firefly


----------

